# record T5 side handle



## head clansman (20 Mar 2010)

hi all

just bought myself an axminster M950 lathe see link https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/axmi ... 40272.html

For my first little try out on the lathe , I have an record T5 plane with no side handle , so was wondering if any one who has such a handle could possible post a pic showing the shape and some near approximate measurements please. it would be muchly appreciated , thanks to anyone in advance. hc


----------



## Paul Chapman (20 Mar 2010)

Picture of one here http://www.record-planes.com/record-no- ... jack-plane

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## head clansman (20 Mar 2010)

hi paul 

thanks for that appreciated ,I know of this web site , but would like some dimension if at all possible from someone . like to try and keep the plane looking as authentic as possible . hc


----------



## Waka (20 Mar 2010)

HC

I have the side handle on my LN No 9 mitre plane, its not quite the same as the T5 but it will give you an idea, you are welcome to borrow for sizing.


----------



## head clansman (20 Mar 2010)

hi tony 

thank you for your very kind offer , I just looked up a lie nielsen no 9 mitre plane , I have two T5 plane one of which is going to be turned into an infill plane the other the best of the two as I said earlier I very much want to keep this T5 as authentic as possible , would you mind if I decline your offer this time around, It's a little two much of a different to look like it's a record T5 side handle, but thank you anyway. hc


----------



## Waka (20 Mar 2010)

head clansman":3roaevo7 said:


> hi tony
> 
> thank you for your very kind offer , I just looked up a lie nielsen no 9 mitre plane , I have two T5 plane one of which is going to be turned into an infill plane the other the best of the two as I said earlier I very much want to keep this T5 as authentic as possible , would you mind if I decline your offer this time around, It's a little two much of a different to look like it's a record T5 side handle, but thank you anyway. hc



Not a problem HC, you might want to have a chat with the woodkateer in Broadmayne (Martin) because he might have one in his collection.


----------



## woodbloke (20 Mar 2010)

Waka":170l0021 said:


> head clansman":170l0021 said:
> 
> 
> > hi tony
> ...


He does, 'cos I refurbed one and sold it to him, but I get told off if I post pics  The handle and tote I made for Martin's T5 were in English Walnut, but the side handle was not so elongated as the original - Rob


----------



## head clansman (22 Mar 2010)

hi 

[-o< nobody [-o< got the measurements for one of these handles ,pretty please 8-[. hc


----------



## Vann (22 Mar 2010)

Hi HC.

I found the front knob of a Record 735 fibreboard plane fits the tapped holes in the sides of my T5. It's not the correct shape (but it works), though like you, I eventually want to replicate an original side handle.

If it helps, the thread appears to be 1/4" 20 tpi which is standard BSW ('though I could only measure off 4 teeth, but 18 tpi was wrong and 22 tpi didn't look quite right).

You could try a PM to _recordcollector_. If anyone would have an original to measure, he'd be the man.

Please post the results. Thanks.

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## head clansman (22 Mar 2010)

hi vann 

the tread is no problem i found that the threaded bar in main handle of the plane fits ok with no problem at all ,it just i want to get the measurement so i can turn up an exact replica and keep it as authentic as possible I'll try a pm to recordcollector see what happens. hc 

ps if i get a reply i will certainly post the reply .


----------



## Vann (23 Mar 2010)

head clansman":19ok0syw said:


> the tread is no problem i found that the threaded bar in main handle of the plane fits ok with no problem at all...


Interesting. I tried that - but it was too loose, so I looked up the threads. The handle and knob bolts are 20 tpi but only 7/32" diameter (a non-standard thread copied from Stanley). Watch that you don't strip the thread in the cast iron :shock: .



head clansman":19ok0syw said:


> ps if i get a reply i will certainly post the reply .


I've got my fingers crossed.  

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## The Bear (23 Mar 2010)

Hi

I've got a few T5's, which I think have the original side handles, laying around.
I'll check tonight and post pics/dimensions then

Mark


----------



## head clansman (23 Mar 2010)

hi thanks mark much appreciated hc


----------



## bugbear (23 Mar 2010)

I made this a few years back. It's a fairly careful tracing, with key dimensions noted with a caliper.







I should mention that this handle is not very ergonomic!

BugBear


----------



## Vann (23 Mar 2010)

That's great Bugbear.

Those dimensions must be centimetres (I'm used to using mm myself :wink: ).

Many thanks.

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## bugbear (23 Mar 2010)

Vann":1tt6zm5q said:


> That's great Bugbear.
> 
> Those dimensions must be centimetres (I'm used to using mm myself :wink: ).
> 
> ...



I'll try to find a conversion table for you...

BugBear


----------



## dannykaye (23 Mar 2010)

I have a drawing somewhere I'll try to find it.

For info

http://www.recordhandplanes.com/

is a good resource for Record info


----------



## Alf (23 Mar 2010)

Apparently there's a gap in the market for someone making these - I had an email the other day from a dealer, who shall remain nameless, hoping to find someone making them as their previous supplier had stopped.


----------



## bugbear (23 Mar 2010)

Alf":291q5prt said:


> Apparently there's a gap in the market for someone making these - I had an email the other day from a dealer, who shall remain nameless, hoping to find someone making them as their previous supplier had stopped.



I don't suppose the pay rate would be much!

BugBear


----------



## head clansman (23 Mar 2010)

hi bugbear 

thanks very much for that much appreciated . hc :lol:


----------



## head clansman (23 Mar 2010)

hi vann 

thanks for the info you pointed out on the treads being different , soon as i get a moment I'll double check that out, before i do anything with making the handle, nice one . hc :wink:


----------



## The Bear (23 Mar 2010)

I think bugbear has beat me to the dimensions/drawing. If you still need my help let me know

Mark


----------



## Nigel (23 Mar 2010)

Hi HC 
I asked this same question awhile ago and the consensus was to turn a handle that fits my hand rather than get pedantic about the measurements,

I turned a handle and used the bolt from a front knob I had spare,
now the weird bit is it is almost identical in size to Bugbears drawing and works a treat,

Cheers Nigel


----------



## head clansman (23 Mar 2010)

hi nigel 

Now thats interesting , you just said what i did earlier , I have an old wooden electric light pull handle which is too narrow for comfort and have been using that with the bolt from the rear handle of an old plane which fits perfectly , yet vann seems to think it may be the wrong thread, something I need to check out asap. hc


----------



## Vann (23 Mar 2010)

bugbear":1w72dy7y said:


> I'll try to find a conversion table for you...


Aww, come on Bugbear - seeing as you're in the land of imperial measurements - if you're not going to use international standard millimetres, the least you could do is use good olde inches    (hey, I'm old enough to still remember how to use them - they phased in metrics and phased out imperial in NZ around the time I started my apprenticeship in 1973).

Cheers, Vann


----------



## St.J (24 Aug 2013)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread but I'm in a similar situation.
Does anyone know of a source of 20tpi 7/32" threaded rod so that I can turn a new side handle for my Record T5?
I'm struggling to find anything.
Many thanks,
St.Jonn


----------



## Vann (24 Aug 2013)

St.J":35n6ooaj said:


> Does anyone know of a source of 20tpi 7/32" threaded rod so that I can turn a new side handle for my Record T5?


As it's a non-standard thread, I suggest you look out for a broken Stanley/Record plane that still has the handle bolts - and use one of them, or
Tap it out to 1/4" BSW - which is also 20tpi, and only slightly larger in diameter - so it should be an easy conversion. And of course the later T5s have 1/4" BSW threaded side handles already.

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## St.J (24 Aug 2013)

Great, thanks Vann. I'll pursue the broken "for parts" route first.
St.John


----------



## baldpate (24 Aug 2013)

Hi St.J,

unless you are dead-set on creating your own, I have a spare reproduction side handle to which you are welcomeo (no charge if you can collect ) - I'll send you a message.

----------------------------------

On a more general note, I personally find position and shape of the standard handle less than perfect for use with a shooting board. I used the tapped hole to attach a wooden plate to the side of the plane, then secured a standard front knob to attached plate. The plate is held to the side with one of those short, threaded bolts which secure the toe of the handles on the larger size (5+) planes - they use the same non-standard thread 7/32"-20 as the side handle. - see pic.




I find this more comfortable to use : I don't actually grab the knob, rather push it with the web of my hand, the thumb resting on the upper side of the plane and my finger curled round the edge & resting on the lever cap. If you try this with the standard side handle, it's almost impossible to keep your thumb off the sole.

The same bolt allows one to attach a variety of home-made fences too - here it is with a 45 degree fence.



Chris


----------



## Paul Chapman (24 Aug 2013)

I would look at trying to fit a hot dog style of handle, such as the one used on the LN #9





They are so comfortable in use. You can plane all day with it  LN make them to fit their low angle bench planes as well so they might fit the Record T5. It fits with a grub screw so doesn't require a hole in the plane.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Andrea (26 Aug 2013)

I took a picture of the t5 side handle some months ago.

http://www.arcadilegno.it/viewtopic.php ... 56#p159856


----------



## bugbear (27 Aug 2013)

Paul Chapman":1f1ro1cz said:


> I would look at trying to fit a hot dog style of handle, such as the one used on the LN #9
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You could follow these ideas:

http://cornishworkshop.blogspot.co.uk/2 ... ciple.html

BugBear


----------



## St.J (28 Aug 2013)

baldpate":16n7o7os said:


> Hi St.J,
> 
> unless you are dead-set on creating your own, I have a spare reproduction side handle to which you are welcomeo (no charge if you can collect )
> Chris



Chris,
Many thanks indeed!
St.John


----------

